# Getting plants today



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'll be putting plants today! I have never had a planted tank before..Found a kid on craigslist selling a bunch of jungle val cheap and yes I know they grow too tall for 10 gallon but I will be cutting them at water level whenever they grow too tall. I couldn't pass up getting 25 plants for $15..If anyone has advice..I have pfs and will be doing research on if I need ferts or not so feel free to input.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

What kind of substrate are you using/planning on using?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I have pool sand..looking into using tabs.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sounds good  dont go too tab happy =D let the plants settle in before you use them. I personally dont think that 25 jungle vals for $15 is a good price (you will know when you grow them yourself!) but they are intriguing plants  if you decide not to trim them, their long leaves will float along the surface of the water and create quite an effect. 
Certainly if you plan on getting other plants, plant the val around the edges of the tank and towards the back


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

It's not a good deal?  Is it because they grow so fast and produce quickly or are they just crappy?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well once they start sending out runners you will have many many baby jungle vals XD 

give it a try! They give off a nice seaweed/underwater effect and you can always sell the runners


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

That's what I like about them..I want to space them enough so that my fish can swim through them..I just want to cover about a third of my tank in a sort of triangle from the right front corner to just a bit passed the back middle. I have a good size terracotta pot that I will go in front of the plants and I may fill a bit of the left side with a small driftwood piece with Jave fern later on.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll buy* some runners! I've beeeeen wanting some jungle val for my 22 tall cube >.<


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

If this kid has more I'll send you his info..He also sends via mail for a bit extra.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

clopez1 said:


> If this kid has more I'll send you his info..He also sends via mail for a bit extra.


Sweet! Thanks so much! and good luck with yours!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

You're welcome and thank you.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

A few pics of my new plants..Got 1 corkscrew val that stowed away as well as about 4 duckweeds, Can't wait to have them multiply.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

They look awesome! And I like that pot/vase thing.

What kind of fish are the albino looking ones?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks..It's an albino cory catfish.. I especially love the corkscrew val.. Want runners badly.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

clopez1 said:


> Thanks..It's an albino cory catfish.. I especially love the corkscrew val.. Want runners badly.


Those are pretty sweet looking! They look like ribbons. loland the cories.are cute c:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

corkscrew vals stay shorter too


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Sweet.. May get rid of the jungle val if I get enough corkscrew babies someday.


----------

